# Eye Wash Cup



## Pete_Jud

I have one in the shop as well, but I mine is at least 80 years old, don't know who made it, as it came from my grandfathers estate. He died in the 40s, but I keep a lot of Walmart bottled water in the shop, so easy to fill the cup when needed.

PS. I always wear eye protection when working with power tools in the shop.


----------



## woodmaker

These are great! Having had welding flash 4 times in m ty life it comes in very handy for administering the Murine.


----------



## tomd

Where do you get them ?


----------



## Stephenw

I got mine on Amazon. The one I have is not available, but there are other brands. The Flint brand I have is available from other sources.

Search for "eye wash cup" on Amazon or with Google.


----------



## shawnmasterson

I just want to say I wear safety glasses most of the time. Unless you are wearing spogles (glasses with a foam rim to seal them to your face) there will always be something getting around regular safety glasses. The wash cups are a great minor investment. Take it from me you don't want to have something scraped out of you eyeball.


----------

